# Inside Round Roast - qview along the way



## farnsworth (Feb 21, 2009)

OK, another Friday, another piece of meat to get ready!

Found a nice piece of beef for the weekend - a 4 lb inside round roast. Nicely marbled for a round roast and a good 'brick' shape for even cooking all around.



Didn't need any trimming as the butcher did a good job
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 . 

Injected 2 oz of an even mix of Worcestershire sauce, apple cider vinegar, and olive oil

Drizzled with Worcestershire sauce, then dusted with a mixed rub of: 
-dry mustard
-black pepper
-sea salt
-ground corriander
-garlic powder
-onion powder
-sweet paprika
-cayanne pepper
-cumin



It's looking good already, and it's not even started cooking!

She's in the cold to rest for the night and going on in the morning. 


Cheers,


----------



## rivet (Feb 21, 2009)

Now that is a beauty! Good for you, and enjoy...


----------



## bassman (Feb 21, 2009)

Looks good already.  Don't forget the pics as you go along.


----------



## darrin (Feb 21, 2009)

Lookin' good!


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 21, 2009)

Looks good so far.


----------



## farnsworth (Feb 21, 2009)

Morning ladies and gents, 

My wife's in the mood for something well-done today, so I've preheated the smoker and the grill already. 

Got out on the deck to sun, 16F temp, and snow to replace all that melted last weekend 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







Plopped down my roast before searing then remembered to turn for the camera 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 - this shot was about 1/2 second before I had to lunge and catch it as roast, rack and all started to slide off the snow as the grill warmed up...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







In for a total of 10 minutes at about 500F (maxed out the oven thermometer) - smelling great already in the crisp morning air. 



After searing , the internal temp was just 46F (up from 43 when I put it on). Sprayed a mist of red wine, cider vinegar, and apple juice on the surface and into the smoker - MES - using a mix of chips (hickory and mesquite and maple - I've set aside about 1/2 cup for now) and added two brickettes of Royal Oak to the wood pan. 



Got one thermometer in the meat, one just beside it and watching them from the window of the kitchen. I think I can get that coffee now 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Cheers,


----------



## larrymicke (Feb 21, 2009)

Does adding the Royal Oak help?  I have an MES, too, and have been hesitant to try that.


----------



## farnsworth (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm trying it new for myself with this one. I've found the smoke pan pretty empty with just a the few chips you can use without getting oversmoked and have followed some other folks advice of adding charcoal or briquets to boost the heat output (it 18F right now out there and after nearly 3 hours still won't hold 250F) and to give the high temp reactions needed to get the smoke ring going. I bought the Royal Oak as I was out of lump charcoal. One plus with adding charcoal or briquets is that they keep on glowing - and heating the wood chips - a little all the time so you keep getting smoke all the time, not just when the element comes on. 

Temp's just up to 130F now and the roast is looking great! I'll have follow up late 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Cheers,


----------



## farnsworth (Feb 21, 2009)

Getting there...

After 5 hours at 240F (MES set at 250F , but internal temp probe showed consistent 240F) , removed from smoker at 2pm. Recovered the drippings for later use, wrapped in foil and returned to get a little further along. 



Got a nice crisp exterior and a test cut 'nibble' was very tender. Hardly any fat at all has rendered (pan above is after draining 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ) so I'm hoping all that nice marbling at the start is doing its thing. 

Cheers,


----------



## larrymicke (Feb 21, 2009)

Looking good!!!


----------



## beerguy (Feb 21, 2009)

Doing one myself today Goodluck!  Will post mine after a while.  Looking forward to finished pics!


----------



## farnsworth (Feb 21, 2009)

I've got it in the cooler now - lots of liquid in the foil, letting is soak all back in for about 2 hours before cutting! Will have shots later of the finished product.


----------



## farnsworth (Feb 22, 2009)

The Results! 

Got the roast ready to carve, meanwhile my wife had made sourdough in a Dutch oven - inspired by Good Eats to do the 'no knead sourdough'.



Got my son's sign of approval to go...



There's steam rising here but I had let it cool to about 160F for slicing, VERY tender, needed a sharp knife to keep the slices together. Managed to get a bit of smoke ring going after all. In total I'd used 1/2 cup of chips and 3 Royal Oak briquets spread over 5 hours before putting the roast in the foil. 



Served it up with the sourdough bread, roasted potato slices, sauteed rapini, cole slaw and a mix of pickles. 



In the foil, I accumulated over a cup of liquid. Chilled this to take off the fat and mixed with some of the smokier drippings from before - they were too smoky to use as is but blended back in with the flavours here just nice. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'd been planning on doing up a leg of lamb for today, but my wife's keen to do it herself so she'll be roasting it in the oven instead. 

Best wishes, and thanks for the comments. 

Cheers,


----------



## dannym (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi Beerguy, 

any photos from you? 

Danny M


----------



## fired up (Feb 25, 2009)

Good looking meal there!


----------



## smokeguy (Feb 25, 2009)

OMG that looks fantastic!


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 25, 2009)

Looks fantastic Farnsworth!


----------



## farnsworth (Feb 25, 2009)

Very generous of you Cowgirl - I just took a look at your webpage and am still picking my tongue up off the floor - AWESOME range of great things you are into. 

Best wishes,


----------



## grothe (Feb 25, 2009)

Great job Farns...nice lookin meal!!


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Feb 25, 2009)

That looks great!! Kudos on a job well done!!


----------



## pignit (Feb 25, 2009)

*Shweeeeet!*






*Lip smackin goooood!*


----------



## bignick (Feb 25, 2009)

What temp. did you bring the meat up to before you let is rest?


----------



## fishawn (Feb 25, 2009)

Excellent post & pics Farnsworth!...Points to you!


----------



## slanted88 (Feb 25, 2009)

Dude! That is an awesome meal!


----------



## farnsworth (Feb 25, 2009)

I was going for well-done this time for tender slices so I foiled at 160F with about 2-3 ounces of the red wine/cider vinegar/worcestershire mop in the foil and kept heating to 180F. If I were to do it again, I would just foil at 160F and take it straight to the cooler to rest. It was so fall apart tender it didn't need the extra heating time and it would have left that much more liquid in the meat. Not complaining, just learning as I go 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 !

Cheers,


----------



## donnylove (Feb 25, 2009)

Did you really only use 1/2 a cup of chips for the whole smoke or is that a misprint? I usually feel like I'm not getting enough smoking onto my meat with the MES and I putt in a small handful of chips every 1/2 hour or so . . .


----------



## farnsworth (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Donny, 

Yes, total wood use was just about 1/2 cup - I found it plenty for this roast. I used a small piece of maple about 1"x2" at the start and put a couple of charcoal briquets in the wood pan with it. The rest were hickory and mesquite chips and it really took just a couple every half hour to keep it going - its too cold to watch for anything but steam coming out the top but I keep sniffing at the vent to see if I needed more. 

At about 3 hours I'd added one more briquet and that was it as I foiled at 5 hours. The briquets gave the extra zing of nitrogen oxides to get a little smoke ring in there 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .


----------



## azrocker (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks good! Planning a party so I can smoke away a weekend!


----------



## ronp (Feb 26, 2009)

Great looking smoke there. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Points to you.


----------

